# Pflanzen jetzt noch einsetzen ?



## Silko-Werner (25. Sep. 2010)

Hallo da draußen
Ist es ratsam meinen neu befüllten Teich jetzt noch zu bepflanzen oder soll ich lieber bis zum Frühjahr warten? Ich hoffe mir kann jemand sinnvolle Antworten geben.
Bis dann SW


----------



## Algenhasser (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen jetzt noch einsetzen ?*

Hallo Silko-Werner,

ich würde es an deiner Stelle noch machen, die Pflanzen haben jetzt noch genug Zeit um sich zu bewurzeln.Allerdings bitte nur mit einwandfreiem Pflanzmaterial-ev. vom "guten" Nachbarn. Das was man zur Zeit auf dem Markt bekommt ist leider oft der letzte Müll, den die Händler noch vor dem Winter loswerden möchten.
Lieben Gruß 
Robert


----------



## Piddel (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen jetzt noch einsetzen ?*

Hallo,

schließe mich Algenhasser an. Es gibt kaum noch Pflanzen bei den Händlern zu kaufen. Und bei meinem sowieso überteuerten Floralen-Center liegt nur Schrott - -  nicht mal im Preis  reduziert - - rum.

Habe die Tage bei einem bekannten Auktionshaus erstmals Pflanzen geschossen - einwandfrei.

Weitere Alternative: Einige User bieten Pflanzen im Forum an.


----------



## Piddel (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen jetzt noch einsetzen ?*

wieso ist dieser Beitrag im Test-Forum ?


----------



## Piddel (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen jetzt noch einsetzen ?*

mal nnen Mod anmorsen damit dieser Beitrag verschoben wird .


----------



## Goldi2009 (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen jetzt noch einsetzen ?*

Ich würde sie auch noch setzen. Habe selbst vor 14 Tagen neue Unterwasserpflanzen gesetzt - bis jetzt sehen sie gut aus!


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen jetzt noch einsetzen ?*



Piddel schrieb:


> mal nnen Mod anmorsen damit dieser Beitrag verschoben wird .



 schon geschehen.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen jetzt noch einsetzen ?*



unterwasserpflanzen würde ich jetzt keine mehr pflanzen,  höchstens noch pflanzen für den sumpf- und flachwasserbereich!

wir haben im letzten jahr ende september unseren neuen teich bepflanzt, weil ich mir auch dachte, "die pflanzen haben noch genug zeit", resultat: gut 90% der unterwasserpflanzen sind im frühjahr gar nicht erst wieder gekommen, die wenigen überlebenden mickern immer noch vor sich hin! 

lesenswert zu diesem thema ist evtl auch dieser sehr informative beitrag von werner


----------



## Vechtaraner (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen jetzt noch einsetzen ?*

Hallo
Also ich habe  gestern noch einige Pflanzen von Suse und Annett hier eingesetzt.
Ich verlasse mich mal darauf,dass man mir keine mehr angeboten hätte,sofern es nicht noch Sinn machen würde sie noch einzusetzen.Eine Garantie dafür wird dir aber wohl kaum jemand geben wollen.
Gruß Juergen


----------



## Silko-Werner (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen jetzt noch einsetzen ?*

Hallo Ihr netten Leute
Hätte gar nicht gedacht das ich so viele Antworten bekomme -Danke
Ihr habt Recht. Im Baumarkt gibt`s wirklich nur Schrott.Aber woher nehmen,wenn nicht stehlen? Hat vielleicht einer `ne geile Idee oder Adresse wo ich ordentliche Wasserpflänzchen bekomme?
Außerdem kann mir mal einer  was schönes über Pflanzinseln schicken (Bauanleitung,Bilder etc.)Natürlich nur zum selber bauen!!!
Bis bald SW


----------



## Piddel (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen jetzt noch einsetzen ?*

@ Werner ?

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&id=1002

ansonsten gibt es reichlich Händler im Internetz wenn die regionalen Händler ( wie bei mir ) nur noch Schrott haben.
Was für Pflanzen - gibt ja viele  - werden gesucht.


----------



## Christine (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen jetzt noch einsetzen ?*

Hi,

Pflanzinseln - da solltest Du mal unsere Suchfunktion bemühen, die hilft Dir da garantiert weiter. Für Pflanzen versuch doch noch einen Aufruf im Flohmarkt - vielleicht hast Du Glück.


----------



## Mops (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen jetzt noch einsetzen ?*

Hallo,

wir haben noch ein paar Teichpflanzen stehen, die wir vor kurzem günstig bekommen haben, z.B. __ Iris, Mini-__ Rohrkolben, Wasserhahnenfuss u.ä.
Wie bringen wir diese nun am besten durch den Winter? 

In den äußeren Ring unseres Mini´s pflanzen hatte sich leider erledigt, da sich dort überall die Wurzeln unserer anderen Pflanzen breit gemacht haben und ich da so kurz vor dem Winter ungerne rumreißen würde. Die nächste Stufe scheint mir aber bereits zu tief.

Momentan stehen die Pflanzen in ihren Töpfen in einer flachen Wanne, in der etwas Wasser steht. Könnten sie drin auch überwintern?

Gruß
Mops


----------



## willebrand (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen jetzt noch einsetzen ?*

Hallo. Ich habe meine Pflanze bei http://www.teichpflanzenzentrale.de/ bestellt. Echt top Pflanzen.


----------



## Silko-Werner (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen jetzt noch einsetzen ?*

Hallo Teichfreunde
Habe diese Woche Teichpflanzen beibestellt.Ich muß sagen das Preis Leistungsverhältnis hat mich überzeugt.Ich hätte nicht erwartet das zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch so schöne Pflanzen geliefert werden.Dienstag abends alles bestellt und Donnerstag wurde alles schon geliefert.Vor allem wurden pro Pflanze mindestens2 Stück  pro bestellten Exemplar geliefert ! Echt cooler Service. Hat auch einer gute Erfahrungen beim kaufen gemacht ?Meldet Euch mal,am besten mit Fotos Eurer Pflanzen und einem Link wo Ihr sie gekauft habt
Bis dann Leute


----------



## Silko-Werner (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen jetzt noch einsetzen ?*

Habe  geradehttp://www.shop.naturagart.de gesehen das ich beim Link einfügen ******* gebaut habe. Also noch mal das Ganze


----------



## Mops (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen jetzt noch einsetzen ?*

Also hier mal zwei Bilderchen.

Die Pflanzen auf dem zweiten Bild haben wir von unserem Ausflug zu NG mitgebracht, die anderen sind die, die zur Zeit in einer Kiste zwischengelagert sind. Die sind von O.i


----------



## willi1954 (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen jetzt noch einsetzen ?*

schön Mops, 

allerdings ein Hinweis, die so schön rotblühemden Sternchen sind wohl __ Spaltgriffel, und leider nicht winterhart. Meine haben auch im ersten Jahr wunderschön geblüht, haben aber den Winter nicht überstanden.

LG Willi


----------



## Mops (8. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen jetzt noch einsetzen ?*

Hallo Willi,

wie hast du sie denn überwintert?
In den Teich gezogen sind meine deswegen auch  noch nicht, da ich sie erst nach dem Winter und dem geplanten Umbau dort wohnen lassen möchte.

Könnte man die anderen winterharten in der Kiste (geschütztes Plätzchen) draußen lassen oder lieber im Keller oder so überwintern? Wollte die Kiste mit etwas Wasser in unser Gewächshäuschen stellen.


Gruß
Mops


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (8. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen jetzt noch einsetzen ?*

Hallo,
wenn dann nur noch Unterwasserpflanzen. Hatte meinen Teich letzten Herbst fertig gestellt und hatte mich dann schweren Herzens entschlossen zu warten. Und das war gut so. Pflanzen dann bei na...rt bestellt, kamen Ende April und sind schnell angewachsen und haben sich sensationell entwickelt. Allein die sechs mikrigen Hechtkrautpflänzchen sind zu riesigen Stauden geworden, die jetzt noch blühen!

Mein Tipp also: warten bis zum Frühjahr, sonst kaufst Du evtl. doppelt


----------



## siebi (8. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen jetzt noch einsetzen ?*

wir haben unsere ersten Teichpflanzen damals im Herbst im Gartencenter gekauft. Da gab es zwar nur mehr mikriges Zeug, dafür aber total günstig.
Einige sind nichts geworden, einige total schön und ein paar sind erst im übernächsten Jahr an ganz anderer Stelle wieder aufgetaucht.
Ich finde schon, dass es sich rentiert hat.


----------



## Limnos (9. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen jetzt noch einsetzen ?*

Hi Werner

Ich habe Pflanzeninseln aus 5 cm dickem Styropor (das grünliche, feinporige) gebaut. Eine Platte 100cm x 50cm teile ich in eine 60cm x 50cm und eine 40cm x 50cm.  Aus beiden schneide ich Stücke raus, sodass ein 10 cm breiter viereckiger Ring übrig bleibt. Die ausgeschnittenen Stücke sind dann 40cm x 30cm und 30cm x 20cm. Aus dem 40x30 schneidet man noch ein 20x10 Stück aus. Die fünf Stücke klebe ich mit Styroporkleber zu einer Stufenpyramide zusammen und beschwere sie mit einem Ziegelstein. Diese Pyramide lege ich mit der Spitze nach unten ins Wasser und fülle sie mit Torf oder einem geeigneten Pflanzsubstrat. Dann bepflanzen! Man tariert es so aus( evtl. gehäuft befüllen, Torf nass machen), dass der oberste Ring gerade noch 1cm aus dem Wasser ragt. Das hält dann bei pfleglicher Behandlung so bis zu 10 Jahren.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Silko-Werner (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen jetzt noch einsetzen ?*

Hi Wolfgang
Wäre schön wenn Du paar Bilder hättest.
Danke SW


----------



## Limnos (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen jetzt noch einsetzen ?*

Hi 
Leider nein. Zur Zeit schwimmt nur noch eine solcher Inseln in einem meiner Teiche. Von oben ist sie als solche nicht mehr zu erkennen, da die Styroporränder überwuchert sind. Wenn ich sie raushole, wird sie unter dem Eigengewicht zerbrechen. Zwei solcher Inseln habe ich ungewollt zertreten, da man in meiner "Wildnis" manchmal Land von Wasser nicht unterscheiden kann, und ich rückwärts hineingetappt bin. Ich werde mal in den nächsten Tagen eine neue bauen, und das wird dann fotografisch dokumentiert. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

